# Question for aby breeders



## Moe (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am wondering if abys show strange hair patterns like whorls on their hind paws. I shared this image in my intro post but I am hoping I will get more feedback here. Apparently, aby guinea pigs show this trait even if they only have a crest along their midline, though I have not seen this myself. It might be a way to identify abys when the rosettes are not fully formed or fade through time.

Thanks,

Moe


----------



## Moe (Nov 23, 2015)

I should add, I am interested in whether you see the paw swirl or not. So if you haven't seen it, I hope you will reply as well. I am curious to know if the traits are linked like they are in the guinea pig.

Thanks again!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you mind if I share your photo and question on a Facebook group? There are several Aby breeders there who might be able to look for the trait, and it would be of interest to the judges in the community as well!


----------



## Moe (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes! Please do!


----------

